# More dungeon tiles (PWYW print & paste terrain)



## Kris (Sep 22, 2018)

If you've been following my recent videos and making your own 'print & paste' dungeons, you'll (hopefully) be pleased to learn that THESE NEW TILES will allow you to add a bit of extra variety/detail to your layouts.

[video=youtube_share;rAfWjxV9QOo]https://youtu.be/rAfWjxV9QOo[/video]

And (just like the rest of the print & paste range), this product is available as a pay-what-you-want download ...so pick it up for free, or pay as much (or as little) as you like!


----------

